# Regeneration in Hebrews 8 etc



## satz (Jul 25, 2006)

Hebrews 8:10-11 For this is the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel after those days, saith the Lord;* I will put my laws into their mind, and write them in their hearts:* and I will be to them a God, and they shall be to me a people: And they shall not teach every man his neighbour, and every man his brother, saying, Know the Lord: for all shall know me, from the least to the greatest.

Are passages like this, and the related Old Testament prophecies that refer to things like replacing the heart of stone with one of flesh talking about regeneration?

If so how would the old testament saints have been regenerated?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 25, 2006)

Exactly!! good exegesis will show that saints in the OT and the NT are regenerated in the same way.

Here is my take answer:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Baptism/McMahonInternalizationLaw.htm


----------



## satz (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Dr McMahon, i'll check that out.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 25, 2006)

William Gouge says of of the word "Israel" in v. 10:



> Of this title _Israel_, see ver. 8, Sec. 36. It is here taken more largely than there; for here it compriseth under it all the people of God, without that difference that was there made betwixt Israel and Judah. It is in this place spiritually taken for the whole church of God under the New Testament, called 'the Israel of God,' Gal. vi. 16.



Further he says:



> _Quest_. 2. Had not the faithful before Christ's time God's law written in their hearts?
> 
> _Ans_. 1 It cannot be denied but that they had. God promiseth as much unto them, Deut. xxx.6. And David oft professeth that God's law was delight, and the joy of his heart, and that he applied his heart thereto, Ps. cxix.77, 111, 112; and in his time he said of a man truly righteous, that 'the law of his God is in his heart,' Ps. xxxvii.31.
> 
> But yet we are to put difference betwixt the old and new covenant. The covenant made with the church before Christ's time was delivered under dark and obscure types, figures, shadows, promises, and prophecies of things to come; so as it was not so clearly, nor so ordinarily, nor so fully written in their hearts. There were but few Davids in that time. But by the effectual work of God's Spirit under the new covenant, the law is more ordinarily, more plentifully, and more thoroughly writ in the hearts of God's confederates. The opposition, therefore, is comparative, and the comparison is not betwixt the law and law-writing and writing, but betwixt the manner of writing one and the same law in the hearts of confederates under the old and new covenant.


----------



## MW (Jul 25, 2006)

> But yet we are to put difference betwixt the old and new covenant. The covenant made with the church before Christ's time was delivered under dark and obscure types, figures, shadows, promises, and prophecies of things to come; so as it was not so clearly, nor so ordinarily, nor so fully written in their hearts. There were but few Davids in that time. But by the effectual work of God's Spirit under the new covenant, the law is more ordinarily, more plentifully, and more thoroughly writ in the hearts of God's confederates. The opposition, therefore, is comparative, and the comparison is not betwixt the law and law-writing and writing, but betwixt the manner of writing one and the same law in the hearts of confederates under the old and new covenant.



Now doesn't that Gouge the eyes out of Dispensationalism!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Now doesn't *that* Gouge the eyes out of Dispensationalism!



 Woo-hoo YESSSSSS! (emphasis mine).

[Edited on 7-27-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------

